# COD4 server help



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm trying to make and run a COD4 server but when I try to do so, COD4 console opens up and all I see is this

```
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
-----------------------------------
Working directory: F:\Games\COD4
PunkBuster Server: pb_sv_SsNext = 374681 (0 to 999999)
PunkBuster Server: pb_sv_LogNext = 98 (1 to 999999)
PunkBuster Server: 0 Power Players loaded from F:\Games\COD4\pb\pbpower.dat
PunkBuster Server: 0 PB Rcon Filters loaded from F:\Games\COD4\pb\pbrcon.dat
PunkBuster Server: 0 Map lines loaded from F:\Games\COD4\pb\pbsvmaps.cfg
PunkBuster Server: Attempting to resolve master1.evenbalance.com
PunkBuster Server: Resolved to [66.36.231.175]
PunkBuster Server: PunkBuster Server (v1.279 | A1385 C1.727) Enabled
Huffman Took 2 Milliseconds
Hitch warning: 5046 msec frame time
Resolving cod4master.activision.com
cod4master.activision.com resolved to 63.146.124.21:20810
Sending heartbeat to cod4master.activision.com
PunkBuster Server: Game Version [CoD4 MP 1.7 build 568 nightly Wed Jun 18 2008 04:48:38PM win-x86]
Resolving cod4master.activision.com
cod4master.activision.com resolved to 63.146.124.21:20800
Hitch warning: 2561 msec frame time
Hitch warning: 2567 msec frame time
Hitch warning: 796 msec frame time
]/exec server.cfg <I tried doing this and got the error below>
Unknown command "/exec"
Hitch warning: 5561 msec frame time
```
What is wrong here? This is what I got when ran from a shortcut with modded target but later tried to ran the server from inside the multiplayer running game environment and got this:

```
----- Initializing Renderer ----
execing ragdoll.cfg from disk
----- Client Initialization -----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [5.1 speakers] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 3.0
Vertex shader version is 3.0
Shader model 2.0 code path is available.
Shader model 3.0 code path is available.
Using Shader model 3.0 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 1360 x 768 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Using 4x anti-aliasing
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Loading fastfile code_post_gfx_mp
Loading fastfile localized_code_post_gfx_mp
Loading fastfile ui_mp
Loading fastfile common_mp
Loading fastfile localized_common_mp
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Setting initial state...
DirectX reports 512 MB of video memory and 2225 MB of available texture memory.
Using video memory size to cap used texture memory at 496 MB.
Texture detail is set automatically.
Using picmip 0 on most textures, 0 on normal maps, and 0 on specular maps
Waited 158 msec for asset '$white' of type 'image'.
Waited 5 msec for asset '$additive' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'shadowclear' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'shadowcookieblur' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'shadowcaster' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'stencilshadow' of type 'material'.
Waited 3 msec for asset 'shellshock' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'shellshock_flashed' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'color_channel_mixer' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'feedbackfilmblend' of type 'material'.
Waited 3 msec for asset 'cinematic' of type 'material'.
Waited 3 msec for asset 'dof_downsample' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'dof_near_coc' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'small_blur' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'postfx_dof' of type 'material'.
Waited 2 msec for asset 'postfx_dof_color' of type 'material'.
Waited 7 msec for asset 'glow_consistent_setup' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'glow_apply_bloom' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_1' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_2' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_3' of type 'material'.
Waited 2 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_4' of type 'material'.
Waited 2 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_5' of type 'material'.
Waited 2 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_6' of type 'material'.
Waited 2 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_7' of type 'material'.
Waited 3 msec for asset 'filter_symmetric_8' of type 'material'.
Waited 1 msec for asset 'pixel_cost_color_code' of type 'material'.
Loaded zone 'code_post_gfx_mp'
Loaded zone 'localized_code_post_gfx_mp'

------- sound system initialization -------
------- sound system successfully initialized -------
end $init 1529 ms
--- Common Initialization Complete ---
Waited 244 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_convoy' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_countdown' of type 'material'.
Waited 5 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_crash' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_crossfire' of type 'material'.
Waited 5 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_farm' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_overgrown' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_pipeline' of type 'material'.
Waited 5 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_shipment' of type 'material'.
Waited 3 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_showdown' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_strike' of type 'material'.
Waited 6 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_vacant' of type 'material'.
Waited 4 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_crash_snow' of type 'material'.
Loaded zone 'ui_mp'
Waited 1 msec for asset 'loadscreen_mp_creek' of type 'material'.
Working directory: F:\Games\COD4
PunkBuster Client: Windows version 6+ detected, homepath set to [C:\Users\Rudra Pratap\AppData\Local\PunkBuster\COD4\pb\]
PunkBuster Client: Warning: Corrupted Interface
PunkBuster Client: Attempting to resolve master2.evenbalance.com
PunkBuster Client: DNS Resolution failed: using 15 cached hostnamed resolutions
PunkBuster Client: PunkBuster Client (v1.727 | A0) Enabled
PunkBuster Server: pb_sv_SsNext = 374681 (0 to 999999)
PunkBuster Server: pb_sv_LogNext = 100 (1 to 999999)
PunkBuster Server: 0 Power Players loaded from F:\Games\COD4\pb\pbpower.dat
PunkBuster Server: 0 PB Rcon Filters loaded from F:\Games\COD4\pb\pbrcon.dat
PunkBuster Server: 0 Map lines loaded from F:\Games\COD4\pb\pbsvmaps.cfg
PunkBuster Server: Attempting to resolve master4.evenbalance.com
PunkBuster Server: Resolved to [66.180.170.20]
PunkBuster Server: PunkBuster Server (v1.279 | A1385 C1.727) Enabled
Huffman Took 2 Milliseconds
Loaded zone 'common_mp'
PunkBuster Server: Game Version [CoD4 MP 1.7 build 568 nightly Wed Jun 18 2008 04:48:38PM win-x86]
Loaded zone 'localized_common_mp'
PunkBuster Client: PB Services socket initialized
PunkBuster Client: Game Version [CoD4 MP 1.7 build 568 nightly Wed Jun 18 2008 04:48:38PM win-x86]
PunkBuster Client: Not Connected to a Server
PunkBuster Client: PnkBstrA successfully loaded PnkBstrB
PunkBuster Client: PnkBstrB service installed and started successfully
execing hardcore_settings.cfg from fastfile
execing oldschool_disable.cfg from fastfile
dedicated will be changed upon restarting.
------ Server Initialization ------
Server: mp_strike
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_13.iwd (265 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_12.iwd (33 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_11.iwd (448 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_10.iwd (230 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_09.iwd (447 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_08.iwd (66 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_07.iwd (34 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_06.iwd (416 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_05.iwd (716 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_04.iwd (765 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_03.iwd (670 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_02.iwd (1296 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_01.iwd (1456 files)
F:\Games\COD4\main\iw_00.iwd (1054 files)
F:\Games\COD4/main
F:\Games\COD4/main_shared
F:\Games\COD4/players
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw06.iwd (7 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw05.iwd (1338 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw04.iwd (1730 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw03.iwd (3705 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw02.iwd (3483 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw01.iwd (3181 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
F:\Games\COD4\main\localized_english_iw00.iwd (2903 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
48486 files in iwd files
Loading fastfile mp_strike
Waited 410 msec for asset 'maps/mp/mp_strike.d3dbsp' of type 'col_map_mp'.
------- Game Initialization -------
gamename: Call of Duty 4
gamedate: Jun 18 2008
-----------------------------------
Waited 268 msec for asset 'vehicle_80s_sedan1_green_destroyed' of type 'xmodel'.
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_physics' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_autodog' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletimpact' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletwhizby' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_element' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2d' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehicle' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/default.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_physics' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_autodog' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletimpact' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletwhizby' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_element' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2d' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehicle' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/concussion_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_physics' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_autodog' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletimpact' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletwhizby' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_element' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2d' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehicle' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/flashbang.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_physics' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_autodog' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletimpact' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletwhizby' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_element' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2d' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehicle' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/frag_grenade_mp.shock'
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickPeriod'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickFadeTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_physics' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_autodog' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletimpact' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_bulletwhizby' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_element' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_auto2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehicle' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_vehiclelimited' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_menu' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_body2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_reload2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
-----------------------------------
Hitch warning: 2902 msec frame time
Resolving FrozenKiller.RuLeZ.com   
Couldn't resolve address: FrozenKiller.RuLeZ.com   
PunkBuster Server: pb_sv_GuidRelax = 7 (0 to 7)
Hitch warning: 3599 msec frame time
Hitch warning: 8056 msec frame time
```
Is my server.cfg file kaput or what? 
Following is my actual Target field and after that the code is the server config which I'm trying to run.

```
F:\Games\COD4\iw3mp.exe +set dedicated 2  +set net_port 28960 +set sv_maxclients 20 +set sv_punkbuster 1 +exec dedicated1.cfg +map_rotate
```


```
//******************************************************************************
// Call of Duty 4
//******************************************************************************
//******************************************************************************
// Public Information -  taken from *forums.gameservers.com/viewtopic.php?t=25000&highlight=
//******************************************************************************
sets sv_hostname "J@@T Clan Server"
sets _Admin "Bumpyshah"
sets _Email "rudicoolous@gmail.com"
sets _Website ""
sets _Location "Haryana"
sets _Irc ""
sets _Mod ""
sets _ModVer ""
sets _ModUpdate ""
sets _Maps ""
set scr_motd ""

//******************************************************************************
// Common Server Settings
//******************************************************************************
// Log Settings
set g_logsync "2"
set logfile "1"
set g_log "games_mp.log"
set sv_log_damage "1"

// Network options
set net_ip "1.2.3.4" // Set your servers IP address
set net_port "28960" // Set your port number
set com_hunkMegs "512"
set net_noipx "1" // Allow ONLY tcp/ip protocol, player/server communications

// Server Network Mode
set dedicated "2" // 0 = Listen, 1 = LAN, 2 = Internet
// Password Settings
set rcon_password "change_this!"
set sv_privatePassword ""

// The following can be used to lock out the server so that only those
// players that have been provide the password can connect. Good for
// matches, practices, etc.
set g_password "dxmatch"

// Player slots setup
set sv_maxclients "16" // MAX server player slots, this is TOTAL player slots
set sv_privateclients ""

// Ping
set sv_minPing "0"
set sv_maxping "350"

// Client Download Settings. (0=off/1=on) Used for MODs and custom maps
// See included Quick Setup Guide for instructions.
set sv_allowdownload "1"
seta sv_wwwDownload "0"
seta sv_wwwBaseURL ""
seta sv_wwwDlDisconnected "1"

// Rate
set sv_maxRate "25000"


// Drop inactive players
set sv_timeout "300"
set sv_zombietime "1"
set g_inactivity "0"
set g_inactivityspectator "0"

// AntiFlooding Settings
set sv_floodProtect "1"
set sv_reconnectlimit "3"

// Anti Cheat Settings
set sv_disableClientConsole "0"
set cl_autocmd "0"
set sv_cheats "0"
set sv_pure "1"
set g_banIPs ""
set g_no_script_spam "1"
set sv_punkbuster "0"

// Temporary Ban duration, in seconds
set sv_kickBanTime "3600"

// In-game voice communication system
set sv_voice "0"
set sv_voiceQuality "1"
set voice_deadChat "0"
set voice_global "0"
set voice_localEcho "0"
set winvoice_mic_mute "1"

//******************************************************************************
// Misc
//******************************************************************************
set sv_allowAnonymous "0"
set g_antilag "0"
set g_compassShowEnemies "0"
//ui_maxclients 32

//******************************************************************************
// limits the number of players that can choose each class type
//******************************************************************************
set class_assault_limit 99
set class_specops_limit 99
set class_heavygunner_limit 99
set class_demolitions_limit 99
set class_sniper_limit 99

//******************************************************************************
// perks
//******************************************************************************
set perk_allow_specialty_parabolic 1
set perk_allow_specialty_gpsjammer 1
set perk_allow_specialty_holdbreath 1
set perk_allow_specialty_quieter 1
set perk_allow_specialty_longersprint 1
set perk_allow_specialty_detectexplosive 1
set perk_allow_specialty_explosivedamage 1
set perk_allow_specialty_pistoldeath 1
set perk_allow_specialty_grenadepulldeath 1
set perk_allow_specialty_bulletdamage 1
set perk_allow_specialty_bulletpenetration 1
set perk_allow_specialty_bulletaccuracy 1
set perk_allow_specialty_rof 1
set perk_allow_specialty_fastreload 1
set perk_allow_specialty_extraammo 1
set perk_allow_specialty_armorvest 1
set perk_allow_specialty_fraggrenade 1
set perk_allow_specialty_specialgrenade 1
set perk_allow_c4_mp 1
set perk_allow_claymore_mp 1
set perk_allow_rpg_mp 1

//******************************************************************************
// assault class default loadout
//******************************************************************************
set class_assault_primary m16
set class_assault_primary_attachment gl
set class_assault_secondary beretta
set class_assault_secondary_attachment none
set class_assault_perk1 specialty_null
set class_assault_perk2 specialty_bulletdamage
set class_assault_perk3 specialty_longersprint
set class_assault_grenade concussion_grenade
set class_assault_camo camo_none
set class_assault_frags 1
set class_assault_special 1

//******************************************************************************
// specops class default loadout
//******************************************************************************
set class_specops_primary mp5
set class_specops_primary_attachment none
set class_specops_secondary usp
set class_specops_secondary_attachment silencer
set class_specops_perk1 c4_mp
set class_specops_perk2 specialty_explosivedamage
set class_specops_perk3 specialty_bulletaccuracy
set class_specops_grenade flash_grenade
set class_specops_camo camo_none
set class_specops_frags 1
set class_specops_special 1

//******************************************************************************
// heavygunner class default loadout
//******************************************************************************
set class_heavygunner_primary saw
set class_heavygunner_primary_attachment none
set class_heavygunner_secondary usp
set class_heavygunner_secondary_attachment none
set class_heavygunner_perk1 specialty_specialgrenade
set class_heavygunner_perk2 specialty_armorvest
set class_heavygunner_perk3 specialty_bulletpenetration
set class_heavygunner_grenade concussion_grenade
set class_heavygunner_camo camo_none
set class_heavygunner_frags 1
set class_heavygunner_special 1

//******************************************************************************
// demolitions class default loadout
//******************************************************************************
set class_demolitions_primary winchester1200
set class_demolitions_primary_attachment none
set class_demolitions_secondary beretta
set class_demolitions_secondary_attachment none
set class_demolitions_perk1 rpg_mp
set class_demolitions_perk2 specialty_explosivedamage
set class_demolitions_perk3 specialty_longersprint
set class_demolitions_grenade smoke_grenade
set class_demolitions_camo camo_none
set class_demolitions_frags 1
set class_demolitions_special 1

//******************************************************************************
// sniper class default loadout
//******************************************************************************
set class_sniper_primary m40a3
set class_sniper_primary_attachment none
set class_sniper_secondary beretta
set class_sniper_secondary_attachment silencer
set class_sniper_perk1 specialty_specialgrenade
set class_sniper_perk2 specialty_bulletdamage
set class_sniper_perk3 specialty_bulletpenetration
set class_sniper_grenade flash_grenade
set class_sniper_camo camo_none
set class_sniper_frags 1
set class_sniper_special 1

set class_assault_movespeed 0.95
set class_specops_movespeed 1.00
set class_heavygunner_movespeed 0.875
set class_demolitions_movespeed 1.00
set class_sniper_movespeed 1.00

set scr_enable_nightvision 1
set scr_enable_music 1
set scr_enable_hiticon 1

//******************************************************************************
// Enables Dropping of Specified Weapon Class
//******************************************************************************
set class_assault_allowdrop 1
set class_specops_allowdrop 1
set class_heavygunner_allowdrop 1
set class_demolitions_allowdrop 1
set class_sniper_allowdrop 1

//******************************************************************************
// Assault Rifles
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_m16 1
set weap_allow_ak47 1
set weap_allow_m4 1
set weap_allow_g3 1
set weap_allow_g36c 1
set weap_allow_m14 1
set weap_allow_mp44 1

//******************************************************************************
// Assault Attachments
//******************************************************************************
set attach_allow_assault_none 1
set attach_allow_assault_gl 1
set attach_allow_assault_reflex 1
set attach_allow_assault_silencer 1
set attach_allow_assault_acog 1

//******************************************************************************
// SMG
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_mp5 1
set weap_allow_skorpion 1
set weap_allow_uzi 1
set weap_allow_ak74u 1
set weap_allow_p90 1

//******************************************************************************
// SMG Attachments
//******************************************************************************
set attach_allow_smg_none 1
set attach_allow_smg_reflex 1
set attach_allow_smg_silencer 1
set attach_allow_smg_acog 1

//******************************************************************************
// Shotguns
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_m1014 1
set weap_allow_winchester1200 1

//******************************************************************************
// Shotgun Attachments
//******************************************************************************
set attach_allow_shotgun_none 1
set attach_allow_shotgun_reflex 1
set attach_allow_shotgun_grip 1

//******************************************************************************
// LMG
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_saw 1
set weap_allow_rpd 1
set weap_allow_m60e4 1

//******************************************************************************
// LMG Attachments
//******************************************************************************
set attach_allow_lmg_none 1
set attach_allow_lmg_reflex 1
set attach_allow_lmg_grip 1
set attach_allow_lmg_acog 1

//******************************************************************************
// Sniper Rifles
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_dragunov 1
set weap_allow_m40a3 1
set weap_allow_barrett 1
set weap_allow_remington700 1
set weap_allow_m21 1

//******************************************************************************
// Sniper Attachments
//******************************************************************************
set attach_allow_sniper_none 1
set attach_allow_sniper_acog 1

//******************************************************************************
// Pistols
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_beretta 1
set weap_allow_colt45 1
set weap_allow_usp 1
set weap_allow_deserteagle 1
set weap_allow_deserteaglegold 1

//******************************************************************************
// Pistol Attachments
//******************************************************************************
set attach_allow_pistol_none 1
set attach_allow_pistol_silencer 1

//******************************************************************************
// Grenades
//******************************************************************************
set weap_allow_frag_grenade 1
set weap_allow_concussion_grenade 1
set weap_allow_flash_grenade 1
set weap_allow_smoke_grenade 1

//******************************************************************************
// First gametype to load
// "dm" - free for all deathmatch
// "dom" - domination
// "koth" - headquarters
// "sab" - sabotage
// "sd" - search & destroy
// "war" - team deathmatch
//******************************************************************************
set g_gametype "sd"
set sv_mapRotation "gametype sd map mp_citystreets"
//Taken, with small edits, from Joker's eXtreme+ server config files, posted above.
```
I also want to know that if I set it to dedicated level 1 that is LAN server and set the IP to my Hamachi network then will guys be able to play, I mean those on Hamachi, in my network?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 16, 2009)

^^
Ya,they will be able to join u.(LAN and Internet mode wont make any difference ... As soon the server is up , they can join u till the time they can ping u )
Delete ur .cfg and open COD4 MP (This automatically creates a new .cfg file )

I dont think there should be any problem in running that COD4 server.
U can also use COD4 rcon to set automated clan messages and display information.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 16, 2009)

OK, my server is up and running, most of the times. will shift it on Static IP soon so that all u guys can save its IP.  No hackers or Aimbotters either as Punkbuster is enabled, but the ironic thing is, *Server is Cracked*. All sad poor Indian gamers can join it.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 17, 2009)

All right guys! Rejoice! My server is up and running, well most of the times, if it lags then it means I'm downloading PORN  
Anyways, whenever feel like joining it, just do this either in ur console or join it thru XFire.
/connect bumpyshah.bounceme.net:28960
 Game On!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 17, 2009)

^^
It means that we gonna lagg most times


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2009)

So we just need to pop that address in the console to connect? No Hamachi needed?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup no Hamachi needed! But if u want to connect through Hamachi too, it can be done but tell me in advance so I can keep it up too.


----------



## shaunybean (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I am having the same trouble and would really like to get a server running, can someone let me know (pref plasma_snake) how you got it running? When I run my server, i can see it on the Local Network, and I have fowarded the correct ports! Cheers!


----------



## shaunybean (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I am having the same initial problems as you guys. I am running the server ans can se it on my local network, but i cant get it online, and my mate cant connect! I have fowarded the right ports! If anyone can get back to me, and let me know what you did to get it up and running that would be amazing!! 

Cheers guys


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 11, 2009)

Will let u know in a day or two, bit busy for few coming days. Sorry.


----------

